# Aloe Vera... Poison or not?



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi all,

Just wanted to know if anyone uses Aloe Vera juice/gel in their pigeons' water for health benefits. 
I looked up some stuff here at pigeons.com about it and many times the aloe vera plant was mentioned as being poisonous. 
At foys they sell aloe vera juice that can be added to the drinking water. 

I just bought a bottle of the gel type that can be diluted with water, it's 100% organic too. Now I'm confused though, and before using it for the birds I want to make sure.

Thought I'd ask just to be safe, any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Mary

It's safe, well the kind I purchased from Foy's anyways because I've used it several times now with no ill effects on the birdies. I do believe that certain parts of the aloe plant are toxic to most animals but not the juice from the plant that they market for human or animal use. Read the exerpt from the Foy's site about it and there is something that is removed in their product that doesn't give the birds the runs like i've mentioned to you before. Then check your aloe to make sure that this is also removed from the processing of the juice/gel.

Brad


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the post. What exactly is the substance removed from it? Mine says 100% whole leaf gel. Is this bad then if it has the toxic part of the plant in it?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Mary, 

Just referred to the Foy's site, all it says is that the "yellow sap has been removed to prevent loose stools. However, I'm sure that any aloe that is fit for human consumption, is fine for the pigeons. I doubt it will tell you this on your bottle of aloe but look and see. If not and if you can handle loose droppings, then I feel it is fine to give to them. My birds have had it 4 times now and are still alive and kickin' The gel and juice comes from the inner leaf and I "believe" the toxic parts are the outside of the leaves, I might be wrong though, in any case, the human aloe does not contain these parts of the plant. So, I could be wrong about the plant or parts being toxic. I think Foy's would have a large lawsuit on their hands if they were selling a product that was poisonous to pigeons. I prefer to buy it from them though because they know what is the best product for pigeons. Let's see if someone else knows more specifics about the aloe plant all around. You know who would know.......that girl from FPRC, whats-her-name....I can't remember....but she was right into natural products for herself and animals. She was from oregon or washington. I'll get back to you if i think of her name.....LOL



Brad


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

JANI IS HER NAME!!!! LOL. Is she still on FPRC? She should know.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Brad,

Thanks for the info.
Seems maybe my gel might have more that just the middle of the plant.

This is what I found on their website about it, I guess I'll just stay safe and not use it on the birds until I perfectly sure.

Fillet Aloe Vera Gel
Description
In the center of the leaf is the fillet which is the water storage area of the plant. This contains 99.5% water and 0.5% solids. Around the fillet is the mucilage and the outer rind, this contains 12.4% solids. Therefore the largest percentage of the active ingredients in Aloe lies between the rind and the fillet of the leaf.
-------------------

Oh, Jani! She left FPRC but I have her email and can contact her  thanks for letting me know!


----------

